# St Petersburg OR Fort Myers ?? WHICH REALTORS/ESTATE AGENT TO USE?



## MiaCoral (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi everyone 

My Nan is planning on buying a place either in *St Petersburg* or *Fort Myers *soon, I've been looking all over the internet but there is so many websites i am really not sure where to look or if anything has hidden costs? 

Basically if anybody knows personally from experience of any good websites OR estate agent sites, please do let me know 

*I am looking for :*_3 Bed
Under $150,000
Pool
Near beach_

Thankyou in advance!

Mia


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Realtors are three a penny, probably 30 a penny in the area where you're looking. Easiest way to find one is to go round open houses in the area on a Saturday and choose one who you get along with. 

Generally, the seller pays most of the costs in a real estate transaction in the US.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

MiaCoral said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> My Nan is planning on buying a place either in *St Petersburg* or *Fort Myers *soon, I've been looking all over the internet but there is so many websites i am really not sure where to look or if anything has hidden costs?
> 
> ...


Every man and his dog is a realtor in Florida 
Do not put up posts that say ..hello I am english ...scam me ... they will 

Are you buying to live in or an investment 

drive around the area you are interested in to get a feel 
re--consider St Petes unless you are a Scientologist 

start here 
Florida Real Estate: Find Homes For Sale in Florida - REALTOR.com


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Google "monika wilson". She immigrated to the US and has been in the FL real estate market for quite some time. Use her as initial point of contact to get information not only on available properties but on "the rest of the story" such as closing.


----------



## NORM123 (Jul 10, 2009)

*realtor*

I'd look at the real estate section of the sunday paper and find 2-3 of the "big hitters" the one's with the most and most expensive listings. They're successful for a reason. They'll be able to give you names who can handle your search with you


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2010)

I have family in both areas and I have to say that is a tough call on where to relocate. 

Ft. Myers & St. Pete both have beautiful beaches. Ft. Myers is close to Miami and St.Pete is close to Orlando. Those are both things to pay attention to. 

If you want my personal opinion, I think you will have better resale value in St. Pete. 

I know of a good Realtor in the St. Pete area too, his name is Dale Hunter of Vanguard Realty. 

Good Luck!


----------

